# IS MACROBIOTIC DIET AN ANSWER?



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hello!!!I have been suffering from IBS-C for the last 12 years. I was in USA but currently I am in INDIA. I am taking antispasmodic medicines, acid control meds and motility meds. I just visited the Nutritionist and she has given me a food plan. To get on well sort of macrobiotic diet which includes Brown rice, lentils, health drinks, nuts, fruits and leafy veggies. I used to eat well sorta macrobiotic diet in USA brown rice , tofu and stuff. It helped sometimes. Well I am again on brown rice as it is supposed to be high fibre and easy for digestion. Also started carrot juice. Anybody had success with macrobiotic diet? Any new recipes? I am 5'10" amd weigh like 120lbs or 50 kgs. Nutriotionist said that I should eat small meals and lots of fibre. Has anybody managed to put on weight after diagnized with IBS -C. ? Whats the ideal diet? i dont eat meat and spicy foods. Also no white rice tends to bloat me up !!!! Any new medicines in Australia or New Zealand for IBS-C.. IS there going to be a CURE in the future or do we have to just "MANAGE" IBS? It gets really frustrating sometimes. Also does warm water with fennel seeds help? I was on CIZAPRIDE which worked fine until I found out it ha dside effects on the heart so I stopped. Any new very effective medications on th horizon? Any abdominal exercises that can help the intestines? Does walking help? Or YOGA for that matter?Please feel free to email me and I appreciate your replies.ThankxRegardsGary


----------

